# Kultura > Arti shqiptar >  Disa punime te reja

## benseven11

Lule........

----------


## benseven11

Llampe...............

----------


## benseven11

ora 10 e darkes

----------


## benseven11

domatet,forumi shqiptar,dy kapele

----------


## benseven11

Broduej.........

----------


## benseven11

beni........

----------


## benseven11

7 dopjo, zyra ,rrathe te kuq

----------


## benseven11

shishe leng manderine, qytet,studio 110.

----------


## benseven11

gota..................

----------


## benseven11

Irma...............

----------


## benseven11

tegela........

----------


## benseven11

venus,usa......

----------


## benseven11

Tirana...........

----------


## benseven11

vazhdim,,,,,

----------


## benseven11

kapake birre....

----------


## prenceedi

Fantastike .........Komplimeti
Me peqeu me shume postimi 9 e thjeshte por shume e bukur.

----------


## valdetshala

Mire se erdhe Beni, punime te mira sidomos ngjyrat dhe efektet ne postimin 1

----------


## benseven11

fsh-ja........

----------


## benseven11

makina,dallga........

----------


## benseven11

vule,post kunder rregullave

----------

